# M1T cycle and PCT



## hman1k (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, Ive basically been searching for possible cycles and PCT when using M1T and Ive come across this one along with taking Milk Thistle, I was wondering what anyone thinks of it? 

*Week 1 ??? 1 Methyl 1-Test a day 
Week 2 ??? 2 Methyl 1-Test a day  
Week 3 ??? 2 Methyl 1-Test a day
Week 4 ??? 1 Methyl 1-Test a day
Week 5 & 6 ??? Natural Testosterone Booster
Week 7 ??? 1 Methyl 1-Test a day 
Week 8 ??? 2 Methyl 1-Test a day  
Week 9 ??? 2 Methyl 1-Test a day
Week 10 ??? 1 Methyl 1-Test a day
Week 11 & 12 ??? Natural Testosterone Booster
Week 13 & 14 ??? Off all Testosterone products

Recommended Natural Testosterone Boosters to use one: 
1) USN 19-Anabol Testo
2) PHD Methoxy-7-Test
3) iSatori ISA-TEST  *

I mean is this okay or does anyone have better suggestions etc? and what could I do for PCT afterwards? or would the testosterone boosters be enough? 

thanks!


----------



## forman (May 10, 2009)

more research bro


----------



## Mags (May 10, 2009)

10 weeks on M1T will melt your liver, pal. Especially if '2' refers to 2x10mg each day. I finished a 100mg ED 8-week Hdrol cycle about two months ago and my liver's still paying for that. Aim for four weeks - maybe six if you want to push it (although I wouldn't. And to be honest, if this is your first cycle, I'd run something less harsh). 

I wouldn't stagger the doses so erratically or bring in the natural test booster that early. Start the natural test booster when you finish the M1T and run it for as long as you ran the M1T. With M1t, if you're running higher doses for long periods of time, you'll need more than a natural test booster to reboot your natural test production. Nolvadex would be good, or maybe some OTC PCT formula if it's strong enough. There's also HCG to consider, but I'm guessing you won't be overly familiar with that, therefore won't want to use it. The above are the main things to have for a PCT for M1T. It'd also be worth throwing in a cortisol blocker and some CEE while your own test comes back up to speed (if you can afford it - if not, save some more or just buy the priority supps). Milk thistle is a must when using methyls and if you can, throw in some NAC, too. 

Again, if this is your first cycle, I'd advise to go with something easier on the system. I ran a cycle using the 'milder' hdrol and had much better results than I did when using M1T - results I've retained. Also, 1-Andro-RX and 1-T/1-Tren are earning rave reviews at present, and due to the way they work they won't screw over your liver. Well worth having a look. M1T is serious stuff and I think it gives more problems than gains. Definitely have a look around the forum and google it. Whatever you do, good luck.


----------



## Hench (May 10, 2009)

Mags said:


> 10 weeks on M1T will melt your liver, pal. Especially if '2' refers to 2x10mg each day. I finished a 100mg ED 8-week Hdrol cycle about two months ago and my liver's still paying for that. Aim for four weeks - maybe six if you want to push it (although I wouldn't. And to be honest, if this is your first cycle, I'd run something less harsh).
> 
> I wouldn't stagger the doses so erratically or bring in the natural test booster that early. Start the natural test booster when you finish the M1T and run it for as long as you ran the M1T. With M1t, if you're running higher doses for long periods of time, you'll need more than a natural test booster to reboot your natural test production. Nolvadex would be good, or maybe some OTC PCT formula if it's strong enough. There's also HCG to consider, but I'm guessing you won't be overly familiar with that, therefore won't want to use it. The above are the main things to have for a PCT for M1T. It'd also be worth throwing in a cortisol blocker and some CEE while your own test comes back up to speed (if you can afford it - if not, save some more or just buy the priority supps). Milk thistle is a must when using methyls and if you can, throw in some NAC, too.
> 
> Again, if this is your first cycle, I'd advise to go with something easier on the system. I ran a cycle using the 'milder' hdrol and had much better results than I did when using M1T - results I've retained. Also, 1-Andro-RX and 1-T/1-Tren are earning rave reviews at present, and due to the way they work they won't screw over your liver. Well worth having a look. M1T is serious stuff and I think it gives more problems than gains. Definitely have a look around the forum and google it. Whatever you do, good luck.



Good advice here. If this is your first cycle, M1t is NOT for you. Its sides are very harsh and many experienced PH/AAS user refuse to run it. 

As Mags mentioned, if you want a good first time compound I would go with 1-Andro-RX or 1-T. Do some research on both so that you can make an informed decision.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 10, 2009)

hman1k said:


> Hi everyone, Ive basically been searching for possible cycles and PCT when using M1T and Ive come across this one along with taking Milk Thistle, I was wondering what anyone thinks of it?
> 
> *Week 1 ??? 1 Methyl 1-Test a day
> Week 2 ??? 2 Methyl 1-Test a day
> ...



NOT OKAY!! NEVER!! NOT EVEN FOR ADVANCED USERS!! THIS IS WAY TOO DAMAGING FOR YOUR BODY!!! ABORT MISSION ABORRRRRRRRRRT!!!!

Seriously dude, don't do this cycle, I did a 4 week cycle and almost had a heart attack. This cycle will cause very bad health problems including make your liver pretty much useless.


----------



## hman1k (May 10, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> NOT OKAY!! NEVER!! NOT EVEN FOR ADVANCED USERS!! THIS IS WAY TOO DAMAGING FOR YOUR BODY!!! ABORT MISSION ABORRRRRRRRRRT!!!!
> 
> Seriously dude, don't do this cycle, I did a 4 week cycle and almost had a heart attack. This cycle will cause very bad health problems including make your liver pretty much useless.




Thank u all for the fast replies! I think ill give these M1T pills a miss then..

Although out of curiosity if someone was to take them say once a day (10mg) for a short time like 2 weeks would they still need a PCT and still have all of these horrible sides etc?

Thanks again, ill b throwinthem away now lol


----------



## Mags (May 10, 2009)

10mg wouldn't be so bad, but two weeks simply wouldn't be long enough for the steroid (it is a steroid) to kick in and take effect. Therefore it would be pointless. 

I wouldn't throw them away, particularly if you spent a lot on them. You can always try and sell or trade them (there are always people who, despite all the warnings, will want to use this product. Particularly more experienced users who may be resistant to milder PHs/PSs, or those who want a smaller 4-week solo cycle on 10mg ED or as a stack). 

Soz you had to waste your money, but take it from us, it's cheaper to learn this way rather than pay a much costlier price with your health.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 10, 2009)

hman1k said:


> Thank u all for the fast replies! I think ill give these M1T pills a miss then..
> 
> Although out of curiosity if someone was to take them say once a day (10mg) for a short time like 2 weeks would they still need a PCT and still have all of these horrible sides etc?
> 
> Thanks again, ill b throwinthem away now lol



Dont throw them away....
First thing I was thinking is you'll prolly end up sick and in the hospital if you dont catch the sides and stop or lower dosage first.
Why not just run natty test booster and get n a good diet and training routine


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Why not just run natty test booster and get n a good diet and training routine


 
Good idea. And diet is paramount.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 11, 2009)

hman1k said:


> Thank u all for the fast replies! I think ill give these M1T pills a miss then..
> 
> Although out of curiosity if someone was to take them say once a day (10mg) for a short time like 2 weeks would they still need a PCT and still have all of these horrible sides etc?
> 
> Thanks again, ill b throwinthem away now lol



Even at 10mg a day for 2 weeks M1T will shut you down and require a PCT.


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2009)

hman1k said:


> Although out of curiosity if someone was to take them say once a day (10mg) for a short time like 2 weeks would they still need a PCT and still have all of these horrible sides etc?



Yes


----------

